# Sad Day



## DonnyBrasco (Feb 6, 2004)

Today i made a very sad decision - i decided to sell my last red belly as i had 4 and down to one and i know he/she won't last long alone. And here in SA they are not easly replaceable.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

why were u losing them? sickness? canibilism? ect... I know what u mean about replacing them here in Tx. But if i were u, i would not give up the last one u have left.


----------



## DonnyBrasco (Feb 6, 2004)

They were size wise about 17 cm long and lost them through canibilism/fighting. I'm in SA South Africa .... So getting more is not likely if i do they will cost me converting rand to dollars about $30 each for a RBP .... The guy i have given my last one to said he already has a buyer who has 4 others. So rather than have one sad one hopefullly he will be happier by his next owner


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

if u lost the others due to canibilism and fighting i highly DOUBT you would have lost the last 1 to the same thing.


----------



## DonnyBrasco (Feb 6, 2004)

I know that







but how happy will a Red Belly be , being kept on its own.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

DonnyBrasco said:


> They were size wise about 17 cm long and lost them through canibilism/fighting. I'm in SA South Africa .... So getting more is not likely if i do they will cost me converting rand to dollars about $30 each for a RBP .... The guy i have given my last one to said he already has a buyer who has 4 others. So rather than have one sad one hopefullly he will be happier by his next owner
> [snapback]1033749[/snapback]​










though you meant San Antonio, anyways don't feel bad i pay more than that since i can't get them here. For 5 (2" rb) i paid $100. and only one survived due to canibalism. Then i waited till he got bigger and ordered 3 (3"caribe) for $140.

Sorry to hear your gettting rid of him







On the bright side being in SA though, you probably have access to other fish we don't


----------



## DonnyBrasco (Feb 6, 2004)

Killerbee thought location would get you lol the price i stated are for RBP's that are about a 2cm in size which i think is less than a inch


----------



## WildRed (May 19, 2005)

why didnt you just save up some $$ and get more?


----------



## DonnyBrasco (Feb 6, 2004)

Thought of that but it will cost me about a R1000 (South African Rands) which is a faily large sum of money. and the other problem is they not exactly legal to have







===== R1000 +- a weeks salary before deductions


----------



## WildRed (May 19, 2005)

jesus a weeks salary for some p's?


----------



## DonnyBrasco (Feb 6, 2004)

Yep







like i said they not easly available over here. ----- and the prices prove it ---- R1000 would only get me four and there size would be about 10cm i think thats equal to about 4 inches


----------



## DonnyBrasco (Feb 6, 2004)

Well after a weekends soul searching i have decided to keep my RBP. Phoned friend at FS and said pls just keep him. As i am preparing a new tank for him.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

DonnyBrasco said:


> Well after a weekends soul searching i have decided to keep my RBP. Phoned friend at FS and said pls just keep him. As i am preparing a new tank for him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

DonnyBrasco said:


> Well after a weekends soul searching i have decided to keep my RBP. Phoned friend at FS and said pls just keep him. As i am preparing a new tank for him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...















































ahhhhhh my head now hurts.

thank god u kept him i could never give mine up


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Good call keeping him. He'll be fine alone. Think of it this way... p's aren't shoaling fish, they just tolerate each other during feeding time.


----------



## DonnyBrasco (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanx for all the comments will post pics of his new tank once its set up


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

killerbee said:


> DonnyBrasco said:
> 
> 
> > They were size wise about 17 cm long and lost them through canibilism/fighting. I'm in SA South Africa .... So getting more is not likely if i do they will cost me converting rand to dollars about $30 each for a RBP .... The guy i have given my last one to said he already has a buyer who has 4 others. So rather than have one sad one hopefullly he will be happier by his next owner
> ...


Yeah, I'm sure you can set up your tank all natural looking from the resources around you and get some African cichlids from a lake by you. I bet it wouldn't be that amusing for you though. It would be just like us (North Americans) having a North American tank. It just wouldn't be that fun when you know you could get those fish from your local lake.







But, on the other hand, African cichlids are usually a lot more colorful than North American fish. Okay, I'll stop, I seem to be arguing with myself. Just trying to help.








~Taylor~


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

good decision,,good decision,, i would be keeping a single rbp as well,, il get him to be the best beast he can be!


----------

